# Other Pets > Horses >  Yankee- one of the best horses ever

## malt_geckos

I'm new on here. Thought I would share a few pics of my Thoroughbred, Tuscany Tourist out of Yankee Victor. He just turned 6 and is already at Level 2 dressage. I show at Training level. Here's pics of our first dressage show together. He's not very through but we did a lot of jumping grid work after this show and he's uses his hiney now! woohoo! lol

----------


## Wh00h0069

:Welcome:  He is a beauty!

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

You are lucky, he is a beauty!  :Smile:

----------


## stratus_020202

Wow! He is a beauty.

----------


## malt_geckos

thanks everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

:Welcome:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Awww, he is super cute.  I love Tbs.  Is he off the track?

----------


## malt_geckos

> Awww, he is super cute.  I love Tbs.  Is he off the track?


Never made it to the track fortunately.  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very pretty horse.

----------


## blackcrystal22

I'm a sucker for warmbloods, but that's pretty nice form for a Tb!  :Razz: 

Very pretty coat too, and I like his body structure. (I don't usually with Tbs)

Hey, what level dressage _can_ you ride??  :Very Happy:

----------


## malt_geckos

> I'm a sucker for warmbloods, but that's pretty nice form for a Tb! 
> 
> Very pretty coat too, and I like his body structure. (I don't usually with Tbs)
> 
> Hey, what level dressage _can_ you ride??


He's shaped like a warmblood. That's probably why you like him. lol. I can ride level 2 and am working a canter pirouettes because they're fun. lol. But I show Training level at the moment because he's a fairly new horse.

----------


## ZinniaZ

Well he definitely has that it factor.  I like him.  

Have you owned other horses and shown a bunch?

----------


## malt_geckos

> Well he definitely has that it factor.  I like him.  
> 
> Have you owned other horses and shown a bunch?


Yeah, i have two arabs. Had three but just sold one. I've been showing Hunter and Hunter jumper for about 8 years. Also used to ride saddle seat and country English pleasure on a NSH i used to lease.

----------


## OFRD_GRL

He's gorgeous!
I have a Seattle Slew grandson.

How tall is he?

----------


## malt_geckos

He's only 16H. Not a huge guy but he has a huge heart.  :Smile:

----------


## OFRD_GRL

16H is the perfect height IMO, I was going for 16H and wound up with a 17H TB thats built like a warmblood LOL

----------


## SlitherinSisters

What a goregous horse!

----------

